# Garmin Oregon 600 Series (600/650/600t/650t)



## MrMcFeely (Apr 29, 2013)

I just ordered one and wondered if anyone else has tried them out? Looks like it solves most of my problems with their other offerings (ie their fitness computers use built in batteries or require a cumbersome battery pack, their previous handhelds didn't really work well with "Fitness" gear).


So now the 600 has a more responsive touchscreen, can output GPX and FIT files, has bluetooth so Phone uploads should be possible. My goal is automatic/easy uploads into garmin connect and then using garmin sync to get the info into strava. 

Most of the people who are using it are geocachers so they haven't commented on whether heartrate/cadence info is preserved when uploading to connect automatically/easy (ie without manually finding the last route gpx and uploading it) -- but hopefully with the addition of the .FIT support this is fixed.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

the word here is that the manual file transfer necessity to retain HRM data issue has been fixed in the older Oregons (400/500 series). There was a thread where that was recently discussed.

Unless the model SPECIFICALLY mentions phone pairing/uploads, don't count on that functionality. That is a specifically listed feature on the Edge 510/810 models but I have not seen it described elsewhere. That doesn't mean that Garmin won't add that to the Oregon 600 series, but right now the Oregon 600 page only specifically mentions faster wireless data transfer between devices


----------



## MrMcFeely (Apr 29, 2013)

Good info for the earlier Oregons...

Right now it has BaseCamp mobile support -- it's IOS only right now so I don't know how far that extends. It's possible that Garmin Connect will be added -- not holding my breath seeing as how it's Garmin. Also interested to see how well GPS+Glonas works under tree cover... It also has accelerometers so hopefully it can use that to fill in as well.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

looking back at the info pages, I see where that's mentioned. it's only a small mention in one spot, no wonder I missed it the first time. Seems like a feature Garmin ought to talk up more.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

MrMcFeely said:


> I My goal is automatic/easy uploads into garmin connect and then using garmin sync to get the info into strava.


When you refer to Garmin Sync are you referring to sync from Garmin Connect to Strava or from the GPSr to Strava? It would be cool if there was an easy way to sync from Garmin Connect into Strava.

Andrew


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

No. Garmin has a mobile app that will sync compatible receivers with Garmin Connect.

There are a few that will do this. Edge 510 and 810, Oregon 600 and 650 that I'm aware of.


----------



## MrMcFeely (Apr 29, 2013)

Aushiker said:


> When you refer to Garmin Sync are you referring to sync from Garmin Connect to Strava or from the GPSr to Strava? It would be cool if there was an easy way to sync from Garmin Connect into Strava.
> 
> Andrew


Tada: http://www.garminsync.com/

Down right now so: Garmin Connect Syncronization - Automatically copy Garmin Connect activities to RunKeeper, Strava and MapMyFitness

So if we get the oregon easily/automatically into connect -- then it goes to Strava/RunKeeper too.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

MrMcFeely said:


> Tada: http://www.garminsync.com/
> 
> Down right now so: Garmin Connect Syncronization - Automatically copy Garmin Connect activities to RunKeeper, Strava and MapMyFitness
> 
> So if we get the oregon easily/automatically into connect -- then it goes to Strava/RunKeeper too.


Thanks heaps. Will go have a look when it is playing nice again.

Andrew


----------



## lensgrabber (May 9, 2012)

I have a 650t on order from LL Bean. I won't be here for at least a few more weeks. This site has a crazy amount of info on the 600 series line.
http://garminoregon6xx.wikispaces.com/


----------



## MrMcFeely (Apr 29, 2013)

My 650 arrived today. Should be putting it through its paces this week and posting a review


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

I suspect the accelerometers are probably only used to determine if the unit is being held in Portrait, or Landscape then change the screen accordingly. They could have other uses. But I would think that if they were being used in more complex ways, Garmin would heavily tout whatever feature used them. They might think of some GPS relevent usage for future firmware.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Ian_C said:


> I suspect the accelerometers are probably only used to determine if the unit is being held in Portrait, or Landscape then change the screen accordingly. They could have other uses. But I would think that if they were being used in more complex ways, Garmin would heavily tout whatever feature used them. They might think of some GPS relevent usage for future firmware.


I'd suspect the same. I know that some smartphones are making use of accelerometers to accomplish indoor geolocation (think shopping malls, airports, other big buildings) but that tech is still pretty fledgling and I'm sure we'd have heard if Garmin was dabbling in that tech. I wouldn't be surprised if Garmin finds some other way to leverage those sensors in a firmware update the way they've done with ANT+ and their extra gizmos (namely the Chirp and the Tempe).


----------



## MrMcFeely (Apr 29, 2013)

I can confirm -- when it loses GPS it doesn't keep moving using accelerometers. They are used for screen orientation only at this point -- which I turned off since it gets really confused on the bar mount.


----------



## MrMcFeely (Apr 29, 2013)

Well - I would be posting a super sweet review to my blog about the 600 series, but I set mine up for a ride this weekend and when I got to the trailhead, the touchscreen stopped responding. I could use the buttons to cycle between screens, but there was no way to start recording a track. So it's on its way to REI. I'm going to go with the 810 for a bit and see if my issues are isolated/let them fix some other firmware bugs in the Oregon 6xx and maybe see if they add support for uploads via phone so I'm not stuck using weird cables and strange software that make the external battery pack on the 810 not so bad for the less frequent long trips.

edit: yes I did make sure the screen wasn't locked...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

"weird software" wtf? You must not have used mapping programs before. Garmin's stuff isn't terribly unique. But you're also not limited to Garmin's software, either.

For that matter, the GPS isn't nearly as useful unless you're using it with a standalone program. There are a LOT of things that website upload services just simply cannot do.

Oregon 600 or Edge 810 or whatever...they are all most useful with a good standalone program. And I don't even know what to say to you about your "weird cables" comment. I'm not sure how USB cables are weird. But for that matter, the Oregon 600's page mentions compatibility with Basecamp Mobile, so it looks like it'll do uploads via phone.

That is a bummer about the screen, however. I've always been fine with the resistive touchscreen on my Oregon 450 understanding that it's better for gloved fingers. The capacitive screen on the 600 series models requires special gloves. I don't need it to be any more difficult to find gloves that fit my mutant hands.


----------



## MrMcFeely (Apr 29, 2013)

I think I've used my share of mapping software -- it is the third party software and cables necessary to get it to upload from Android -- micro to mini usb or micro to usb A female plus the charging cable. Basecamp for iOS is https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/basecamp-mobile/id556137122.

There are several firmware issues with the 6xx series -- I'll wait for Garmin to sort them out and make some progress in the mobile area. The great thing about the Edge is that I can bring my routes/points from Basecamp for Windows, Garmin Training Center, Training Peaks, etc... to my device without having to dock it to said computer. Upload to connect and the phone can grab it over my cellphone. Plan a route at work (USB ports are off), and use it on my GPS that same day.

All that is technically possible on the Oregon 6xx, but they just haven't added that (yet?). So I'll run the edge for now and if they fix some of the issues with the 6xx I will probably be back for the AA batteries. I didn't have a problem with my gloves and the 6xx, but I didn't test all my winter gloves to see if they would work with it either.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

No wonder. You are on Apple and relying too much on your phone. Not Garmin's fault your employer is security conscious and turns off usb ports.

Apple has always been a second class OS for gps use. It is better than it was (at least it is compatible at all now), but there are fewer high quality programs.

What you really need is a tablet with a full size usb port, use a laptop, or use a computer at home. With Windows so you have better program choices. Phones really are not meant to be USB hosts, though some android phones pretend to be with the tiny cable connectors on the host side that are a pita to find. I think that is primarily a relic function in android intended for tablets that phone mfrs do not disable for some bassackward reason.

With Garmin you should also expect newly released products to have bugs. It is how Garmin does business and has for years. They do a pretty good job of fixing them. Though some can take awhile.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been playing with my Garmin Oregon 600 on the bike for the past week or so and all up pretty good so far with one exception: it will not pair with my GSC-10 sensor. It pairs with my HRM strap okay and my Edge 810 pairs okay with the sensor, just not the Oregon.

Any suggestions?

Andrew


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Do you have a Tempe in the mix? How about searching for a Chirp turned on?

I think I remember that Chirp searching and GSC were mutually exclusive on the 450. You could have one or the other but not both.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Ian_C said:


> Do you have a Tempe in the mix? How about searching for a Chirp turned on?.


No Tempe. Not aware of any Chirp around to search for, but will check if that is turned on or not.

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## pamik (Sep 19, 2007)

Have anybody tried to:
- pair Oregon 6xx with HRM monitor (Aushiker reports it works well)
- pair Oregon 6xx with speed/cadence sensor (Aushiker couldn't make it work - any updates? Anybody else?)
- upload data from Oregon 6xx to Garmin Connect (I've read it is technically possible, but I've never heard of anybody who did it)


----------



## MrMcFeely (Apr 29, 2013)

pamik said:


> Have anybody tried to:
> - pair Oregon 6xx with HRM monitor (Aushiker reports it works well)
> - pair Oregon 6xx with speed/cadence sensor (Aushiker couldn't make it work - any updates? Anybody else?)
> - upload data from Oregon 6xx to Garmin Connect (I've read it is technically possible, but I've never heard of anybody who did it)


I did HRM and upload. No Speed/Cadence sensor -- but I had a tempe in the mix so that might have been the cause.

Upload worked via the computer and also via a 3rd party app on android with a USB dongle. The Edge 810 is awesome for about 99% of my riding -- take a look at it. Speed/Cadence, integrated temp, and really great connect integration. My phone is either with me or in the car, when I end my ride my workout is uploaded in seconds without any fuss. With no cell service the rides are queued up for later upload. The only downside is no replaceable batteries and a slightly smaller screen.


----------



## pamik (Sep 19, 2007)

MrMcFeely, thanks for the info!

Actually, I was thinking about the Edge 810 too. They obviously overlap in functionality, and I have hard time deciding what is more important for me - connect integration, smaller size/weight of the Edge, or AA batteries, larger screen, versatility (not only for bike) of the Oregon.

At the current moment I'm leaning towards the Oregon...


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

pamik said:


> Have anybody tried to:
> - pair Oregon 6xx with HRM monitor (Aushiker reports it works well)
> - pair Oregon 6xx with speed/cadence sensor (Aushiker couldn't make it work - any updates? Anybody else?)
> - upload data from Oregon 6xx to Garmin Connect (I've read it is technically possible, but I've never heard of anybody who did it)


HRM - Still working fine for me;
Speed/Cadence sensor - never been able to get it to work and now note others are reporting same in the Garmin forums;
Uploading ... I haven't had any issues with that. Garmin Connect recognises the Oregon without issues for me on the Mac.

Andrew


----------



## MrMcFeely (Apr 29, 2013)

pamik said:


> MrMcFeely, thanks for the info!
> 
> Actually, I was thinking about the Edge 810 too. They obviously overlap in functionality, and I have hard time deciding what is more important for me - connect integration, smaller size/weight of the Edge, or AA batteries, larger screen, versatility (not only for bike) of the Oregon.
> 
> At the current moment I'm leaning towards the Oregon...


I went with the wrist strap for the 810 (it's actually "for" a forerunner but fits and works here) and I've used it sailing. I really wanted AA batteries -- but so far the 810 hasn't let me down wheras I couldn't get the speed sensor to work well with the 650 before it bricked itself. I might get the accessory power pack with solar charger for one of my upcoming tours.


----------



## eauman (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi all, 

Thinking of upgrading from my Oregon 450 to the Oregon 650 for improved screen & functionality (also use it for hiking & geocaching) & just wondered if anyone had any updates on using the Oregon 600/650 from a mtb/cycling perspective?

Have the speed/cadence issues gone away with the firmware updates, & when uploading the tracks does the HR data upload ok & can the data be easily sync'd with Garmin Fit on iphone etc ?

Thanks in advance for any feedback


----------



## MrMcFeely (Apr 29, 2013)

They haven't added garmin connect support. I would look at the edge 1000 if you want the 3" screen. Connect makes uploading stupidly simple.


----------



## pamik (Sep 19, 2007)

eauman said:


> Have the speed/cadence issues gone away with the firmware updates


My friend recently tried to use Speed/Cadence sensor with his Oregon 600 - the cadence works, but speed doesn't. I'm not sure he is running the latest and greatest firmware version though.



eauman said:


> when uploading the tracks does the HR data upload ok


Yes, HR data uploads fine and shows up in Garmin Connect, Strave etc.



eauman said:


> can the data be easily sync'd with Garmin Fit on iphone etc ?


Doesn't sync via a smartphone. The simplest way to upload I have found is to connect it to USB cable and use Garmin Communicator Plugin in the browser.


----------



## eauman (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for quick replies. I just read a description for the Garmin cadence sensor on eBay which stated the speed doesn't function on the Oregon only cadence :-(

Surprised cant sync wirelessly to Garmin Fit/Connect & looks like sync is limited to :

* Share waypoints, tracks, routes and geocaches wirelessly with other ANT+ compatible Garmin GPSr devices
* Share larger files (photos, adventures, custom maps) between Garmin Oregon 6xx devices
* Bluetooth technology enables file transfers up to 50x faster between Garmin Oregon 6xx devices and BaseCamp Mobile

Edge 1000 nice (but expensive) & want to use for geocaching too which isn't supported.


----------



## MrMcFeely (Apr 29, 2013)

The new gpsmap 64 supports connect and geocaching. Smaller screen with no touch but a great antenna.


I am guessing the next oregon model brings the same...


----------

